# What is an Episcopalian?



## Puritanhead (Feb 15, 2006)

What is an Episcopalian?




















An Episcopalian is just a Catholic who flunked Latin.








Well I thought it was funny.


----------



## jfschultz (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> What is an Episcopalian?
> 
> An Episcopalian is just a Catholic who flunked Latin.
> ...



News flash!!!! Pope Benidict XVI is lamenting the sudden loss of most Roman Catholics to the various branches of the Anglican Church. However they finally have a surplus of seminary students.
:bigsmile:


----------



## cupotea (Feb 15, 2006)

Episcopelianism is sometimes referred to as "Catholic Lite." 

I simply call it apostasy.


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 15, 2006)

My English ancestors tried to reform the Anglican church, and make it like the Scottish church... One was a chaplain to King James. They eventually became became out-and-out Puritan separatists and even founded colonies, and ultimately gave up on that vain exercise de-Catholicizing the Church of England.


----------



## Puritanhead (Feb 15, 2006)

In fairness, when I was in Lynchburg three or four years ago... I ran into some Reformed Episcopalians... one was a professor I had... they are a rare and diminished denmonination to be sure, but conservative nonetheless on the fundamentals of the faith. They do consider themselves _liturgical_ Christians, but I think they mean that in contrast to the wishy-washy, haphazard observances of the ordinances by the local Baptist community. I even got the Thirty-Nine Articles out of curiosity from a proprietor of a small bookstore who was Reformed Episcopalian

 Reformed Episcopal Church


----------



## biblelighthouse (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Globachio_
> Episcopelianism is sometimes referred to as "Catholic Lite."
> 
> I simply call it apostasy.



apostasy???????????


You have to be kidding . . .


Some of our dear brothers here on this board are Anglican.

One of my friends is a student with me at Westminster Theological Seminary. He is a Calvinist, and his Anglican pastor is a Calvinist. We need *more* Calvinist priests in the Episcopalian church!

J.C. Ryle - - - - Anglican

J.I. Packer - - - - Anglican


And how about the Anglican Mission in America (AMiA)? They are doing church plants all over the USA, trying to bring the Gospel to a country that has been less and less tuned in to God.


Are there some apostate Anglicans/Episcopalians? Certainly. But there are apostate Presbyterians & Lutherans, too. 

Please don't use such sweeping statements, Pastor Guillory. You wouldn't like it if someone said the same thing about Lutherans.


----------



## Scott (Feb 15, 2006)

> apostasy???????????
> 
> 
> You have to be kidding . . .




Allot of solid people in the various Anglican churches around the world.


----------



## cupotea (Feb 15, 2006)

> apostasy???????????



Yes.

Can you tell the difference between Episcopelian and Anglican? Until then don't comment.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Feb 15, 2006)

Episcopelians not Anglican


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Feb 15, 2006)

The Episcopalian church in America is far from being traditional Anglican.


----------



## Scott (Feb 15, 2006)

The ECUSA is the Anglican church in America and is in communion with the Archbishop of Canterbury.


----------



## Scott (Feb 15, 2006)

"The Episcopalian church in America is far from being traditional Anglican." As is true. It is also true that the Archbishop of Canterbury, the titular head of the Anglican communion worldwide, is unorthodox. He is a druid in addition to being Archbishop.


----------



## CDM (Feb 15, 2006)

> One of my friends is a student with me at Westminster Theological Seminary. He is a Calvinist, and his Anglican pastor is a Calvinist. We need *more* Calvinist priests in the Episcopalian church!



Calvinist priests? Sound like an oxymoron to me. The priesthood of all believers, yes. Men claiming to be *Priests* to the exclusion of his brethren, no.

Priests belong in Rome.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> is also true that the Archbishop of Canterbury, the titular head of the Anglican communion worldwide, is unorthodox. He is a druid in addition to being Archbishop.



WHAT?! A druid!! Amazing!


----------



## sastark (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> "The Episcopalian church in America is far from being traditional Anglican." As is true. It is also true that the Archbishop of Canterbury, the titular head of the Anglican communion worldwide, is unorthodox. He is a druid in addition to being Archbishop.



We probably should qualify statements like this. Yes, he is a "druid" but not in the classic, pagan since. The title of "Druid" is awarded to individuals who make significant cultural contributions to Wales by the Welsh organization known as "Gorsedd Beirdd Ynys Prydain". See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gorsedd_of_Bards for more info.


----------



## cupotea (Feb 15, 2006)

Dear Joseph,

Please forgive me for my short and abrupt post to you. I sinned against you in my anger and I ask your forgiveness. I was wrong.


----------



## Scott (Feb 15, 2006)

Thanks, Seth. I did not know the background to that.


----------



## sastark (Feb 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott_
> Thanks, Seth. I did not know the background to that.



No problem. I was unaware of the background as well, until I did a little digging.


----------

